# "Grand Budgie" died suddenly in my care



## Memere (9 mo ago)

I'm devastated that our granddaughter's little two-year old budgie just died very, very suddenly this evening. My husband and I have been parakeet sitting for Lollipop for over a month because her family has been away. She's had a beautiful spot by a window where she could see outdoor birds. I kept her cage very, very clean, feeder filled with fresh seed and water daily. We let her out every evening for two hours to fly around and play outside the cage. At dinner, I would fix a small plate of a few organic greens, a tiny amount of millet, a tiny amount of cooked egg white. She ate with us every night. It was so wonderful. Sometimes she'd snatched a bit of pasta or something else from our plates to no ill effect. Tonight she got some baked salmon off my plate--no bones, tiny amount. She was her usual chirpy, flying around parakeet self for a while though seemed a little sleepy after her two hours of being outside the cage.

Our ritual to get her back in the cage was to turn out all the lights when it got dark. Then she'd get on top of the cage (after pacing back and forth on some of the furniture if there was any light). Eventually she would perch on my finger. She and I would stand there in the dark room for awhile so she was relaxed then I would gently place her in cage. It was a beautiful experience once I started this sleepy ritual. I started to do that tonight but she didn't do the usual back and forth pacing on the furniture. She came on my finger right away and did seemed a little weak or tired. So I placed her in the cage. I could see she wasn't herself--lethargic, spread out her wings, didn't get on the perch during the short time she was in the cage. Finally, she put down her little pink head and she died. She died in less than five minutes after going inside the cage. 

What happened? We are just shattered and haven't told our daughter and granddaughter yet. We'll speak to our daughter tomorrow while our granddaughter is at school to figure out how to handle this terrible news. Their wonderful dog died two years ago--very hard. Our granddaughter is ten and a bird lover. I'm a birder and take a bit of credit for making her love birds since we live in the country and see a lot of them. We've found babies, nests. We're bird lovers, and now her wonderful ever-so-delightful Lollipop died while I thought I was caring for her so well. How did this happen? I didn't even have time to call a vet. She was only "not herself" for less than ten minutes total, five of those in the cage not looking right at all. Now she's gone.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

I'*m so very sorry for your loss of Lollipop.
Unfortunately, there is no way to know what caused her sudden death. 

The only thing you could do is take her to an Avian Veterinarian to have a necropsy done if it is really important for you to "know".
Sometimes budgies have a genetic defect that causes them to die young. 
Some budgies can have a heart attack or stroke, just like people and other animals.
There is simply no way for anyone to guess what the cause was for Lollipop.

I, too, have had one of my beloved birds die very suddenly and it is such a shock when it happens so unexpectedly.

You have my deepest sympathy during this very difficult time.
*
*Necropsies in Pet Birds*


----------



## Memere (9 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> I'*m so very sorry for your loss of Lollipop.
> Unfortunately, there is no way to know what caused her sudden death.
> 
> The only thing you could do is take her to an Avian Veterinarian to have a necropsy done if it is really important for you to "know".
> ...


Thank you for your condolences, FaeryBee. I'm still in shock and can't sleep. Lollipop had a nice life while she was here. The other day, a black-capped chickadee heard Lollipop and kept flying in front of the window where the cage is. A few days before that, I had Lollipop outside and she an a tufted titmouse had a little duet going in the backyard. She seemed happy and adjusted here, so it's hard to believe she died so suddenly. I'm sick about it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I fully understand your pain. 

It is because of love we grieve 
And, it is because of love we find comfort in our suffering. 
May time lessen your sorrow
And bring you peace in the memories of all your joyful times with Lollipop. 

Lollipop had a wonderlife during her short stay Earth, and is now playing happily at the Rainbow Bridge. She did not suffer nor would she want you to suffer now. 
Try to think of her with love and happiness. 
You were blessed to have had her in your life. 
💜💜*


----------



## Memere (9 mo ago)

Thank you again, Faerie Bee. I sent the email of my posting to our daughter so we can have a conversation about what happed and what led up to her death last night. Below is a photo of Lollipop (she was actually a Bourke's Parakeet, not a budgie) on an Easter basket filled with Ukranian eggs.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Loliipop was a beautiful girl!
One of my friends contacted me earlier in the week and to tell me her Bourne Parakeet had passed suddenly this week as well. 😢
Maybe Lollipop and Pinky have now found one another at the Rainbow Bridge and will become best friends there. 
Blessings. 💜💜*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome the forums, 

I'm so sorry for your sudden loss of little Lollipop. I agree with FaeryBee completely; I know she felt loved while she was on earth and now she will be with you always, in the heart of you and your granddaughter. 

My thoughts are with you during this supremely difficult time 💜


----------



## Memere (9 mo ago)

Thank you, Starling Wings. Lollipop was in our care for over a month, and she did seem to enjoy her life with us very much. It's hard to look at the empty, silent cage. Because she died in our care when we were so meticulous adds to the anguish. She's our daughter and grandaughter's bird. The suddeness of her death is a complete mystery.


----------



## BestBudgieFlock (11 mo ago)

I'm very sorry for your loss. My condolences to you, your granddaughter, and everyone who knew and loved this little birdie.


----------



## Memere (9 mo ago)

BestBudgieFlock said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss. My condolences to you, your granddaughter, and everyone who knew and loved this little birdie.


Thank you. The real loss is to our daughter and granddaughter who shared Lollipop's life for much longer. It's the suddeness of her death that's affected us so much.


----------

